# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software)  الهاتف Realme 3 Pro يحصل على تحديث مهم اليوم

## mohamed73

بعد فترة وجيزة من الإعلان عنه، حصل الهاتف Realme 3 Pro على أول تحديث  له عبر الهواء، وهو تحديث مهم للغاية أيضًا. ويضيف هذا التحديث للهاتف  القدرة على تسجيل الفيديوهات البطيئة ويحسن الإستقرار العام للنظام.هذا التحديث يبلغ حجمه 182 ميغابايت فقط وهو يحمل البنية رقم  RMX1851EX_11_A.12، ولكنه لا يجلب معه الإصلاحات الأمنية لشهر أبريل. ومع  ذلك، هناك الكثير من التغييرات التي يمكن أن تقنعك بتحميل هذا التحديث  وتثبيته على الهاتف الخاص بك.في البداية، تقول شركة Realme أن هذا التحديث الجديد يُحسن الوضوح العام  للصور الملتقطة بينما يتيح لك تسجيل الفيديوهات البطيئة بمعدل 960 إطار في  الثانية. تحسين إستقرار النظام أمر متوقع أيضًا. وكما جرت العادة دائمًا،  فمن المفترض أن يتم إصدار هذا التحديث على مراحل، وهذا ما يعني بأن بعض  ملاك الهاتف Realme 3 Pro قد يضطرون إلى الإنتظار لفترة أطول من الآخرين  قبل الحصول على هذا التحديث، ولكن إذا كنت لا تحب الإنتظار، فقد كانت شركة  Realme لطيفة بما فيه الكفاية لرفع ملفات التحديث للموقع الرسمي للشركة حتى  تتمكن من تحميلها وتثبيت التحديث يدويًا على جهازك. ستجد رابط التحميل في  المصدر أدناه. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

